# Urgent advice needed please



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had a leak in the roof of the MH. I've just had the repairer on the phone saying it's quite bad and will need a lot of work. I've to go to see them in half an hour or so.

Meantime I'm thinking....

The van is 2007. When I called at Donaghy's in Letterkenny in Dec/Jan past they were suggesting £24,000 against a £65,000(I think) van but they hadn't seen the van. It now has the damp and a bashed rear-end (which will be covered by insurance).

The question is....am I better to 

1. have a complete repair done (depending on the quote of course) then either keep or trade in
2. have a temporary (another!) repair done and see about trade-in when I get back to Ireland

I have absolutely no idea what's best in this situation. Obviously, without figures it's just conjecture but I wondered if there was a general way of looking at this?

I'll come back with more info when I get it.

Thanks.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I imagine that you will have to declare any problems OR risk facing ALL of the costs that the dealer and new purchaser has incurred PLUS compensation.

Try phoning a different dealer and get a trade-in quote against something on their website, THEN mention your problems and see what they say?

Honesty is probably the best policy - Gordon


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You need to establish if the "lot of work" is to remedy the leak or make do the damage that the leak has caused over time.

A leak in the roof around a skylight for instance is quite common and can be fixed relatively quickly and easily by reseating the light in fresh mastic.

Dick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

H1-GBV said:


> I imagine that you will have to declare any problems OR risk facing ALL of the costs that the dealer and new purchaser has incurred PLUS compensation.
> 
> Try phoning a different dealer and get a trade-in quote against something on their website, THEN mention your problems and see what they say?
> 
> Honesty is probably the best policy - Gordon


Oh, I definitely wasn't thinking of hiding it Gordon, just wondering what the best way forward was for me (as in economically).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO a full repair is the best option, even if it is more expensive as it will give you peace of mind if there is a problem later and you may not get rid iof it for a while so a temporary repair may be insufficient.

If you have done it properly and got the paperwork to prove it the value may be higher than before as it shows the condition has been taken seriously.

But that is just my opinion, peace of mind is worth a great deal to me....

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Most damp issues in a M/H cause extensive damage and are expensive to repair, mainly because the leak isn't detected for many months or even years, by which time extensive damage has been caused.
I can't comment on your specific financial situation but in general I would say that if you like the van and there is nothing else wrong with it you may well be best to pay up for proper repairs, after all you might inherit the same issue with the replacement if you part-ex it.
Temporary repairs might stop the leak but won't repair the damage already done and won't remove the evidence of damp. That evidence will inevitably be picked up by any dealer taking your van in part-ex and they'll deduct the cost of repairs from the offer they make. You could of course sell it to some unwitting private buyer - but I don't think you're that sort of person are you?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

gaspode said:


> You could of course sell it to some unwitting private buyer - but I don't think you're that sort of person are you?


Absolutely not, gaspode. I always try to live by the maxim "Do unto others as you would be done by" and I would be devastated if I bought a van to discover

there was a damp problem that had been known about and not revealed. In fact I was just hearing about such a problem when I was up seeing about my van - good news by the way.

There seems to have been some breakdown in communication between the guy who did the investigation and the one who phoned me, but all to my advantage!

There are readings of 19-20% at the bad bit, at both ends of the front rail. Also in some of the rear cupboards. They've sealed the open bit of the rail where the insert had shrunk and advise getting it tested again in 3 months. In the meantime to use dehumidifier, open windows when possible etc.

We had absolutely shocking downpours yesterday when the van was sitting in the open and I was sure it would have taken some on board but apparently not.

So, firing on with my original plan to head south for a bit tho I won't get nearly as far as I'd thought.

Thanks for all the input folks.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> There are readings of 19-20% at the bad bit, at both ends of the front rail. Also in some of the rear cupboards. They've sealed the open bit of the rail where the insert had shrunk and advise getting it tested again in 3 months. In the meantime to use dehumidifier, open windows when possible etc.


That sounds like good advice.
20% is not a very high reading, if that's the worst then you might just be lucky and escape the major repairs. Personally I'd buy a cheap damp meter and test the roof myself after every time you have a downpour, that way you'll be alerted instantly if there is any further leakage.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAMP-DETE...989720?hash=item337ac3e198:g:re4AAOSwKtlWoQwG


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Try taking it to Provincial Motorhomes for a second opinion , just off the A1 past Hillsborough. Richard is easy to talk to and they can do the full ins. type repair or one that will suit your budget .


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

a second opinion is always useful, it builds trust and helps you make sound decisions.

I suspect that is one of the reasons why many of us post for advice on here - to help build our trust and understanding.

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Jean, are these problematic areas the same areas that were causing problems a couple of years ago in Spain? If so, it is definitely food for thought. 

It's difficult to say re keeping/selling on but as has already been said it's going to cost you one way or another ie either to have it fixed to keep it, or for a dealer to give you a lower value in part ex to cover his costs in fixing. 

I know the van has been good to you and is well-travelled but it is now approaching the same age as us in human terms - rather like doggy years and may well need more upkeep - like an old house full of character but with a big, hungry mouth. Either way it costs us motorhomers, either in repairs or depreciation. 

I have given it thought re when/if, depending on the circumstances at the time, I were travelling solo, would I downsize or keep Big Bernie. I mentioned it before, we have looked at PVCs (perish the thought she says 😧) and a 5.99m Chausson. When you pass Knowepark pop in and take a look. They have a good few in stock. However, and I apologise if I offend any Chausson owners, they are just not the same build quality as Hymer and TEC, but the price reflects that. However, they certainly look good with a good variety of layouts. 

Perhaps it's worth giving a thought to downsizing and therefore not such an expensive payout for new van. 

I am really sorry to hear of the ongoing ingress although it seems there is now light at the end of the tunnel and perhaps they have resolved the issue.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Jean, This is Don.
What I would do if I were you is go to the Caravan Salon at Düsseldorf next month. You can see everything there is on offer all in one place and they can see your van there and do a deal on the spot. That's where we have bought two of ours and it worked for us. They always have good sale offers if you do a deal at the show.
Hope you are well.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It is salutary to think that it has been possibly to build MHs what are impervious to damage caused by water ingress for more than a decade now. I know I have one. Yet manufacturers keep churning out antiquated wooden framed boxes.

Apologies to the OP and the greatest sympathy with their tribulations but it is really ridiculous and a total ripoff.

Dick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

I'm on the road again and on my phone so forgive me if I don't answer all the points - it's much more difficult to refer back to a previous post. 

I do have a damp meter - and was horrifying myself when the leak was at its worst! I will indeed keep an eye on it. 

Sally, I came to the conclusion that the problem we had that led us to have the top-side rails replaced in Barcelona was probably condensation rather than damp. We change our way of doing things - putting on the extractor as soon as the gas was lit, keeping most windows open or on the latch except when travelling, opening cupboards when stopped etc. My sister was with me over the last fortnight and unknown to me she was closing all the windows at night, and the cupboards were not being opened so I think that may account for the readings in the rear cupboards. 

Don, re the Messe, I wish I could! Unfortunately I'm committed to Granny duties till I head for France, via Rosslare-Cherbourg, at the beginning of September. Tho I think with the fall in the pound it's probably way beyond my reach. 

Sally, your point about downsizing - has crossed my mind occasionally but I thought I should really see how I get on in this one, on my own, before I make any decisions. I think the trip to France will tell me a lot. I was pulling away from my sister's today and had this awful, empty, lost feeling; he's never not been there in the passenger seat as we left Musselburgh. But that's another 1st negotiated.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> It is salutary to think that it has been possibly to build MHs what are impervious to damage caused by water ingress for more than a decade now. I know I have one. Yet manufacturers keep churning out antiquated wooden framed boxes.
> 
> Apologies to the OP and the greatest sympathy with their tribulations but it is really ridiculous and a total ripoff.
> 
> Dick


:-(

Yes, I will be asking a few questions I didn't ask the last time - if I ever get round to changing.


----------

